# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  2 programe audio/video player KaolaXP(shqip) dhe Kristal player

## benseven11

Kaola Xp version2.6 luan video me cilesi te larte vizuale, i pasur ne funksione,futje teksti ne video(subtitles) si dhe riparim te ndonje skedari video ne format avi
ka edhe  paketen e gjuhes ne shqip
info
http://www.koala.pl/Index2.php?page=KoalaPlayer&lang=en
link shkarkimi
http://koala.freshsite.pl/download/kp/demo/KP26Demo.zip
per te futur shqipen ne tekstin dhe titujt e funksioneve,thjesht klikon me te djathte ne zonen e kalter/zgjidhet opsionet/language/ne menu klikohet shqip
duke bere klik me te djathte do shfaqen gjithe settings dhe funksionet te gjitha ne shqip
====
Kristal Player Pro version 1.8 program player qe automatikisht gjen kodeksat dhe i fut ne kompjuter kur kodeksat mungojne ne rastet kur ka probleme mungese kodeksi
dhe video ose audio files nuk luhen
http://www.crystalplayer.com/index.p...oducts&bar=pro
link shkarkimi
http://www.download.com/3000-2139-10...age&tag=button
====
nje pamje nga Kaola player

----------


## antares

Playerin e pare nuk e provova se eshte relativisht i vjeter po i dyti Crystal Player 1.8 me befasoi me sasine e opcioneve qe ofronte. Tani po i marr crackun qe te punoj me profesionalin. Une deri me sot kam perdorur nja 6-7 playera te ndryshem po me teper MplayerC ose MediaPlayer Clasic qe ka dale dhe me performanti se shumica. (Nuk ka ndonje lidhje me Media Playerin e Microsoftit).
Faleminderit per zbulimin......

----------

